# Who is your favorite sociopath?



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

Frost.88 said:


> I've found idea that you are maybe a a Sensor (beside of very N avatar) cause intuitives would understand my way of thinking.
> Then, apparently you need observe your 'targets' cause you are a Feeling type, you look at a person like it's an abstract painting and see the things that Thinker like me usually wouldnt notice, things that are often misleading.I need just some facts, photos and I'm good to go with typying anyone.Way of behaving is very confusing anyway, it's better to ignore it, more important than that to me are shapes of a face, and the look.
> 
> You need to understand that lot of things are driving ppl subconsciously, your role in your story of a life and your choices are never coincidence, its all connected.I cant tell you that Anakin or Lecter was 6 or 8 cause they've never existed, but I can tell you what type would be that person with 90% certainty.
> ...


no, i'm definitely an iNtuitive type. i disagree with you because i disagree with you, not because i am a 'Sensor' or a Feeling type. i understand perfectly well that human beings are infinitely complicated beings - which is why judging somebody based on their outward social appearance, in my opinion, is like judging the size of an iceberg based only on which part of it you can see above the water. it's totally defunct (IMO). so i guess we'll just have to agree to disagree; there is much more to a person than just their expression, look, and body language... that's child's play.

i wasn't sure what you meant earlier when you said Anakin was probably a psychopath because he and Hitler were both INFJs according to you. that makes no logical sense.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Using the term sociopath loosely I always liked the following
Raito(Light Yagami - Death Note) and Griffith(Berserk). Also Dexter from the TV-series. 
That mad/funny Manson guy get points for being funny. (That famous clip)


----------



## Frost.88 (Jul 11, 2012)

Reicheru said:


> no, i'm definitely an iNtuitive type. i disagree with you because i disagree with you, not because i am a 'Sensor' or a Feeling type. i understand perfectly well that human beings are infinitely complicated beings - which is why judging somebody based on their outward social appearance, in my opinion, is like judging the size of an iceberg based only on which part of it you can see above the water. it's totally defunct (IMO). so i guess we'll just have to agree to disagree; there is much more to a person than just their expression, look, and body language... that's child's play.
> 
> i wasn't sure what you meant earlier when you said Anakin was probably a psychopath because he and Hitler were both INFJs according to you. that makes no logical sense.


Dont try to follow my thinking way cause you will be lost all the time, I didnt said that they probably was a psychopath cause were INFJ, its has nothing to it.I said that they both was for sure INFJ SOCIOPATH's because I see them similiar.

And its very logical, logic will be on my side when we're arguing and you should get used to it.
try to tell something different, can hitler be not an introverted idealist ? Or maybe wasnt he sociopath and cried all nights over jews ? I doubt it, he hasnt know any value of life, even for own soldiers, and now question is how a Feeling type can be so sick and twisted ? It's obvious he has antisocial PD, no conscience at all.
And what other type could be anakin ? Both was manipulative schiemers driven by very dark feelings, pure INFJ.
Normal, healthy feeling type will fall into a decay after killing someone even if it was accidentally, so it need to be very antisocial to kill millions of ppl.

Ps.Car engine is also infiitely complicated for common woman, but for mechanic it takes just a look sometimes, the more you know the less complicated things are,knowledge is lika a light,you get it and you just see things, our mind has unlimited power to sort things out.I guarantee that if iceberg would live and it could talk like a human you would find many brilliant minds that would tell you how big is it under water.


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

Frost.88 said:


> Dont try to follow my thinking way cause you will be lost all the time, I didnt said that they probably was a psychopath cause were INFJ, its has nothing to it.I said that they both was for sure INFJ SOCIOPATH's because I see them similiar.
> 
> And its very logical, logic will be on my side when we're arguing and you should get used to it.
> try to tell something different, can hitler be not an introverted idealist ? Or maybe wasnt he sociopath and cried all nights over jews ? I doubt it, he hasnt know any value of life, even for own soldiers, and now question is how a Feeling type can be so sick and twisted ? It's obvious he has antisocial PD, no conscience at all.
> ...


i'm more lost on your English to be honest. no need to get defensive. i still don't think your logic makes much sense, even if you are a Thinker.

correction: you said "You know that Hitler [and Anakin] had exactly same mbti, right ?" - a train of thought which i found really bizarre, as if them sharing an MBTI type supports the notion that Anakin (whoever they are) is a sociopath.

i do not personally believe Personality Disordered people can be typed effectively because they are incredibly complicated, deranged and so far removed from the norm, so again, i disagree. being an introverted idealist or an extraverted thinker or an intuitive perciever any other temperament has nothing to do with why i reject your conclusion - i don't think PD'd people can be typed at all. people tend to lose themselves after a lifetime of abuse and trauma.

i have no idea what your last paragraph is about. all i can pick up on is some mundane sexism(???) and bizarre, comparative self-congratulation on your 'brilliant mind' being able to plough the depths of Hitler's very soul whilst knowing very little about him other than what he projected to the world. there's a whole lotta ice beneath the tip of that iceberg, you know. and no tape, no book, no word of mouth will ever reveal the full story without something being lost along the way.


----------



## Frost.88 (Jul 11, 2012)

Reicheru said:


> i'm more lost on your English to be honest. no need to get defensive. i still don't think your logic makes much sense, even if you are a Thinker.
> 
> correction: you said "You know that Hitler [and Anakin] had exactly same mbti, right ?" - a train of thought which i found really bizarre, as if them sharing an MBTI type supports the notion that Anakin (whoever they are) is a sociopath.
> 
> ...


And this starts to be funny, you would like to be lost in my english cause you need to justify that you dont understand many things, my english grammar is just at level of your psychology.I should be lost in your english but I get your point always.

Its obvious that 2 sociopath's with same mbti would be very similar to each other, what is thing that your superb iNFj's logic is missing ? Wow, i said "iNFj" and "logic" like it wasnt 2 opposite things.

Ppl tend to lose themselfves but in a specific way always, at example type 3 is familiar with Narcisstic PD, 8 with Antisocial PD, etc, try study it and check some measurable stats before you judge.

You know what your problem is ? I can easily tell it to you without knowing you, my little iceberg 
You everywhere see 'infinitely complicated problem', like an infinitely complicated loser, too depressive and focused on sophisticated feelings to see that it has simple sources.If you would be right then I would be just stupid, but my iq's very fine and my typying skills are wrong in a real life very rarely, other way I would be dead 1000 times.
You hate ppl who solved things that you couldnt ever solve, cause of your Fe and Ni is blocking and misleading you, and you need to deny this solutions to not feel silly or foolish, it's ok, I can understand you.
But you need to look for solutions, not the problems, but I guess it's just infj nature, like a rescuing one dog instead of 10 ppl and call it a logic, like you would know what this word is all about.

And dont talk about hitler's soul, soul is a very vogue word good for manipulating ppl like you but not like me, I dont believe in souls.I'm interested in existing things and facts only.
So what's your counter for hitler being INFJ or 6w5? Cause you are only confusing others without pointing your opinion in any direction , like you have problem with self-conficence or something .


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

Frost.88 said:


> And this starts to be funny, you would like to be lost in my english cause you need to justify that you dont understand many things, my english grammar is just at level of your psychology.I should be lost in your english but I get your point always.
> 
> Its obvious that 2 sociopath's with same mbti would be very similar to each other, what is thing that your superb iNFj's logic is missing ? Wow, i said "iNFj" and "logic" like it wasnt 2 opposite things.
> 
> ...


maybe that's because i can string 2 sentences together and you apparently struggle to do even that.

also, if you're talking about that theory that personality types match up to certain PDs, then please show me some studies based on reality that support this theory because as far as i've seen it's only been theory. perhaps you should try taking some of your own advice sometime. 

i'm manipulating you with the word soul... oh man that's hysterical. i do not believe in souls either, but then again, you do seem to have a habit of taking things at face-value without going that deep into them and assuming you know all there is to know. however, i'll speak about whatever i want, regardless of your feelings about it, thank you.

thanks, though, for your diagnosis of my depressive nature or whatever and your typism. and your problem is that you oversimplify an otherwise very complicated concept; the concept of people. you think you know everything about a life and a brain by the sheer awesomeness of your being and when somebody else thinks otherwise you fly into a rage, clinging to this image of "IM SMRTER THAN U UR JUST DUMB."
you fend off the idea that you make no sense with the defense that it is me who's struggling in this communication. oh, you have a high IQ? well done. so do i. and it's entirely irrelevent to this discussion. how's that ego doing?

"Cause you are only confusing others without pointing your opinion in any direction , like you have problem with self-conficence or something ."

LOL. just LOL. the irony of this statement.

as for my counterargument to your belief that Hitler has an INFJ... how many times do i need to say it? *i don't believe severely unhealthy people (such as Personality Disordered individuals) can be typed. *their personalities are so stunted, they've barely developed at all, if at all. it's been said that those with BPD, narcissists, etc. have no real sense of self, other than a mass of complexes and a hefty dose of self-hatred to fill the vacuous black.


----------



## Saguaro (Aug 15, 2012)

@Reicheru @Frost.88 - Can you guys do this on some other thread?


----------



## Saguaro (Aug 15, 2012)

soya said:


> Needs to shut her mouth like a good subservient woman in her culture should.
> has a bigger adam's apple than my dad.
> actually pretty funny.


I've actually conspired that she might be a democrat in disguise, spreading fake ignorance just for her own entertainment :crazy:. I just can't believe a real human being truly thinks the way she does. All I can do is hope that one day she will come out to the world and say it was all a joke. I feel like she only makes the GOP look bad.:tongue:


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Tyler Durden.

I am Jack's complete lack of willingness to consider others in his league.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Double post. Admins please delete this.


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

saguaro said:


> @_Reicheru_ @_Frost.88_ - Can you guys do this on some other thread?


fair enough. sorry for such an epic derail. i guess i've been more highly strung & reactive recently.


----------



## Saguaro (Aug 15, 2012)

Optimist Mind said:


> Double post. Admins please delete this.


Why? Is it tainted?


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

saguaro said:


> Why? Is it tainted?


It would make sense to me that every double post where the 2nd post doesn't have additional content of any significance be deleted upon discovery of the first moderator to discover it.
That post, and any others like it are completely unnecessary and clutter the forum for no real purpose or intention. Unless the process of deleting posts by moderators (To be accurate, I shouldn't have said Admins I guess) is a difficult or drawn out task to do, I don't see any reason to leave the posts like that in threads. I don't think that's too much to ask, as it improves the experience for people reading the threads and doing that sort of thing should come with the territory in my opinion. This is the wrong place to post this I guess, but hey, this is where the question was asked.


----------



## Saguaro (Aug 15, 2012)

Optimist Mind said:


> It would make sense to me that every double post where the 2nd post doesn't have additional content of any significance be deleted upon discovery of the first moderator to discover it.
> That post, and any others like it are completely unnecessary and clutter the forum for no real purpose or intention. Unless the process of deleting posts by moderators (I shouldn't have said Admins really to be accurate) is a difficult or drawn out task to do, I don't see any reason to leave the posts like that in threads. I don't think that's too much to ask, as it improves the experience for people reading the threads and doing that sort of thing should come with the territory in my opinion. This is the wrong place to post this I guess, but hey, this is where the question was asked.


My bad, I thought you might have been saying that this thread should be deleted.


----------



## MicahRae (Jul 20, 2012)

I like Sherlock from BBC's Sherlock. Maybe it's because he's played by Benedict Cumberbatch, but I like to think that it's because he's just so freaking interesting. He kind of reminds me of what I could see myself turning into if given the proper situation.


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

Um, I've got a soft spot for the Unabomber. I know, I know. But when he talked about how he felt when he discovered that the wooded area that he was hiking to had all been turned into highway and the way that he was living in the middle of nowhere in a cabin. These things show this side of him that I really sympathize with.


----------



## Frost.88 (Jul 11, 2012)

Reicheru said:


> maybe that's because i can string 2 sentences together and you apparently struggle to do even that.
> 
> also, if you're talking about that theory that personality types match up to certain PDs, then please show me some studies based on reality that support this theory because as far as i've seen it's only been theory. perhaps you should try taking some of your own advice sometime.
> 
> ...


Oh, my ego still perfectly fine, dead, thank you.
You can 'string' sentences so much better than me but they didnt told you in the school that beginning of a sentence and "i" should be written with capital letter.Wait, we are we going ? I love discussions with Feeling types.U cant understand a sentence without a periods u mean ? I know I write fast and I'm little ADD but I thought your high iq will be ok with that.

I studied personality disorders ,none of any serial killer or known sociopath was type 4 at example, also I know lot of ppl who I typed long ago and it perfectly match so apparently only you have problem with that.
I will make it easy to understand this time, try to find a type eight with histrionic or avoidant PD and I will admit you are right, good luck.

Oh, so sociopathy in your opinion is replacing base natural needs and character of a person ? 
Wow, tell me where did you studied psychology cause I think I will sue them if you have a certificate...
No offense, but what you saying is just ridiculous, how could ever smart person say something like that, I dont get it at all, maybe you are just lazy ?
Surely there are some psycho's who are almost impossible to type, but they are like 0.01 % of mankind, every other live human being want some things harder than the other ones, and it's disclosing this things with every little move, even subconscious.


I also thank for your diagnosis, but I will keep simplifying everything what can be simplified, cause everybody who dont even try to do that is defeated in life, you need to fight with sorting things out instead of going easy way.
Everything is complicated, you have not told me anything that I didnt know.

Have you ever played chess ? Try to imagine it with extra complex graphic's, depth of field effects, long chaotic animations and stuff, few hours of brainwash like that and you are just lost, and then you are back to old ugly 2d graphics and everything is so easy and clear, that's why things need to be simplified.Try to ignore what's needless, get your point of view above the problem so high so you can see only the biggest shapes and the true moves and it will really help you.


----------



## Frost.88 (Jul 11, 2012)

'Leon the professional' was cool guy.I also liked a 'the jackal' more than his enemies.


----------



## Saguaro (Aug 15, 2012)

Frost.88 said:


> @*saguaro*
> 
> Cry me a river.


I just noticed that the post you wrote right before I posted my last comment actually had something to do with this thread. Thank you.


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

To get back on topic - my favourite fictional sociopath was Scarface from Animals of Farthing Wood.


----------



## illegal (Jul 27, 2012)

*SHERLOCK HOLMES!*

:kitteh:


----------



## illegal (Jul 27, 2012)

MicahRae said:


> I like Sherlock from BBC's Sherlock. Maybe it's because he's played by Benedict Cumberbatch, but I like to think that it's because he's just so freaking interesting. He kind of reminds me of what I could see myself turning into if given the proper situation.


I completely agree with everything you've just said.


----------



## Saguaro (Aug 15, 2012)

@illegal @MicahRae
I actually really like that series. British television is so much better than most of what I see in America. I would probably watch a lot more TV if I lived there. I can't tell if he is an ASPD or a NPD, but he definitely has something going on up there. I've only seen a few episodes though, so you might know better.


----------



## illegal (Jul 27, 2012)

saguaro said:


> @_illegal_ @_MicahRae_
> I actually really like that series. British television is so much better than most of what I see in America. I would probably watch a lot more TV if I lived there. I can't tell if he is an ASPD or a NPD, but he definitely has something going on up there. I've only seen a few episodes though, so you might know better.


Ooooh. Good question. Lord, can you have both, hahaha. I see more of the narcissism in there than I do the anti-social behavior. Or maybe even aspergers.


----------



## MicahRae (Jul 20, 2012)

illegal said:


> Ooooh. Good question. Lord, can you have both, hahaha. I see more of the narcissism in there than I do the anti-social behavior. Or maybe even aspergers.


 @saguaro He calls himself a "high functioning sociopath." But yeah, loads of narcissism, haha.


----------



## Solitude315 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have no real life 'favorite' sociopaths. In my experience, they're manipulative, cruel, and deceitful. 

In fiction, I would say Hannibal Lecter. He's a rather interesting character when you study him.


----------

